
Netherlands played crucial role in infecting Iran with the Stuxnet virus - arianvanp
https://www.volkskrant.nl/nieuws-achtergrond/aivd-speelde-cruciale-rol-bij-sabotage-kernprogramma-iran~ba24df9f/
======
arianvanp
Did you by accident remove the entire article from the front page instead of
just this sub-discussion? It's a very interesting and relevant article. I'd
prefer this sub-discussion to be nuked instead of the entire submission

~~~
dang
That's because of a separate issue, which is that the article is not in
English. That's not out of disrespect for the Dutch or the Dutch language
(quite the opposite) but it is the convention of the site.

~~~
lucb1e
If I remember correctly, in the past I saw German articles being popular and
discussed on HN (and even as a Dutchman I found it weird, so nothing against
keeping a common language, I'm just curious). Was the policy on this changed
at some point?

~~~
dang
No, it's always been this way. But we miss some cases, because we don't come
close to seeing everything on HN.

------
avocado4
Back when liberal democracies were still united against tyrannical theocratic
authoritarian regimes. Seems like it's been forever ago.

~~~
jacquesm
All it took was one idiot. It's interesting how positive effect on society
rarely emanates from single individuals but negative effect examples we have
aplenty.

There is something fundamental at work here: destruction and creation are not
symmetrical in the amount of effort and knowledge they require.

~~~
katzgrau
No one truly does it alone

~~~
jacquesm
Absolutely a valid observation, every idiot needs a large multitude of
enablers. But those never seem to be in short supply. Come to think of it,
neither are the idiots.

